
Show HN: UserNurture.com Feedback Requested - JAaron5
Hi Everyone,<p>Im in the early stages of launching a new saas product. I was hoping to get the eyeballs of the HackerNews community to see if you guys can quickly perceive the value proposition and might see a need for it based on the landing page I&#x27;ve created.<p>You can find it at www.usernurture.com<p>I&#x27;ve already got a list of 100 people who gave their emails as potential beta users and I&#x27;m going through contacting them one by one to create the user stories that will ultimately drive the functionality of the software.<p>Would love to get any additional tips, insight, watchouts, impressions you may have.<p>As always Thanks HN Community!
======
brudgers
It's an interesting concept, yet without a prototype or mockup or video, it is
hard to comment beyond the landing page. Because it only asks for an email, it
doesn't convey much about the product...and for me as a person with casual
interest, sign up for more information calls to action create a negative
impression because my experience has been that providing an email address
creates an incentive toward monetizing at the expense of the harder work of
actually building a product.

Anyway, good luck.

~~~
JAaron5
Thanks brudgers, all great commentary you'll hear no argument from me.

The landing page was the starting point to get the ball rolling. We've had
signups and I've been conducting customer interviews and surveys since its
been up to deepen my understanding of the core problems.

I definitely could have jumped ahead and launched an MVP with the landing page
but some of my conversations thus far have already impacted what we plan to
launch with.

Hopefully the landing page wasn't too off putting that you might consider
checking back in on our progress. I'll be sure to share with HN as we release
the prototype and mvp.

